# Fremd und Primärschlüssel unklar



## User Maik (8. April 2004)

Hallo

Wie erstelle ich eine  Datenbank mit Beziehungen, Fremd und Primär Schlüssel?

Muß ich am Anfang alle Spalten in der 1 Normalform aufteilen?
Wie bekomme ich raus was Primärschlüssel und was ein Fremdschlüssel ist?
Wo finde ich eine Webseite wo das an hand eines Beispiel simpel erklärt.
Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?

Danke Maik


----------



## vop (8. April 2004)

Kurze Infos zu Fremd- und Primärschlüssel

Primärschlussel ist ein eindeutiger Schlüssel für eine Tabelle, z.B. eine Kundennummer
in der Tabelle Kunden

Kundennr Name 
123          Mueller
124          Meier

Ein Fremdschlüssel ist ein Schlüssel in einer anderen (fremden) Tabelle

Beispielsweise hast Du eine Tabelle Rechnungen, in der ein Verweis auf einen Kunden über einen Fremdschlüssel vorhanden ist, außerdem eine Rechnungsnummer, die für diese Tabelle widerum ein Primärschlüssel ist.
RechnungsNr Kundennr Preis ...
10002            123         100,10
10003            123         5000,00
10004            124         1000,00

Beachte: Fremdschlüssel können auch mehrfach verwendet werden, Primärschlüssel nicht.

Sicherlich ist das keine umfassende Erklärung, gibt dir aber schon mal eine Idee.
vop


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2004)

Der Primärschlüssel ist der eindeutige nur einmal vorhandene Schlüssel ( Wert) in einer Datenbakn.

Zum Beispiel in einer Kundendatenbank diue Kundennummer.

In der Tabelle Kunden ist das Feld Kundennr. der Primärschlüssel eine Tabelle die darauf zugreift, zum Beispiel die Tabelle Verkauf, die den wert Kundennummer auswertet und ein Feld "Kunde" hat, dort ist "Kunde der Fremdschlüssel!

Beziehungen:

Die Tabelle Verkauf steht in Beziehung mit der Tabelle Kunden, weil in die Tabelle Verkauf Informationen aus der Tabelle Kunden einfließen.

Als Lektüre die ersten Gratsiseiten eoines Heftes:

http://download.knowware.de/sql.pdf


----------

